# Bhut Jolokia pepper



## hogfan40 (Mar 13, 2010)

Does anybody on here have a good source online for ordering live Bhut Jolokia pepper plants, i will need to plant around may 10-20. I am also looking for some Habanero red savina peppers also to plant.


Thanks for the help.


----------



## the iceman (Mar 13, 2010)

Try this... http://myworld.ebay.com/asiasgarden/


----------



## fire it up (Mar 13, 2010)

Good luck with the Bhuts, tried growing them from seed last year and none ended up germinating and couldn't find my seeds this year, probably in the bottom of a box.

Found 2 other links that you can order plants from, the first one they say they only have 25 plants left @ $17.99 each
Second link they say they are only $3.50 each but you have to buy a minimum of 12 plants.
http://www.greenhousebusiness.com/bhjoseandpl.html

http://www.chileplants.com/search.as...uctCode=CHIBHJ


----------



## meateater (Mar 13, 2010)

I tried some and they didnt germinate, I think the seeds were crunched by USPS. Anywho here's a link. 

http://seedrack.com/index.html


----------



## chefrob (Mar 13, 2010)

can't say i can think of a use for these........and i cook a lot of mexican and indian food!


----------



## got14u (Mar 13, 2010)

Good luck on the bokliva seeds...but I used tomatogrowers seeds last year for my red carribean habs....4x hotter then regular habs...they turned out good (till I had a freeze
	

	
	
		
		



		
			






)


----------



## eman (Mar 13, 2010)

Only one good use for Ghost Peppers. Give one to the pepper head that says. There's no pepper i can't eat.
Make sure and have a vidio cam handy when they try it.


----------



## kanadan (Mar 13, 2010)

I have some growning right now. If i can get them to produce ill send some seeds to people next year.
this is the best place for all your pepper needs
http://www.chilepepperinstitute.org/


----------



## davet54 (Mar 13, 2010)

Try this place also http://www.pepperjoe.com


----------



## meat hunter (Mar 13, 2010)

The chilepepper institute in NM is a great place to get seeds. I know the have the ghost chile seeds, I almost bought some, but after talking with one of the people there, they told me just how hard it is to get them to produce. Germination can take several weeks, and then the growing conditions have to be ideal. She told me that even in their controlled environment, it was very hard to get them to fruit and when they did, to hold their fruit till maturity. Living here in Mn, I do not have the ideal weather conditions to do so, maybe in the future I will try them indoors. I hope if you do get some, they work for you. I had some peppers last week that I picked up. Oh yeah, they are frickin HOT HOT HOT. Just ask my kids when they thought they could handle them. My boy downed almost a half gallon of milk LOL.


----------



## iamaxxer (Mar 13, 2010)

I recieved a few Bhut seeds from Dyce on this forum.... Very happy of the 5 seeds I planted I have 3 that germinated and are setting their second set of leaves..... Hope I can keep them going..Been reading as much as I can on raising bhuts as I can...


----------



## hogfan40 (Mar 14, 2010)

I put them in chili, jerky, and even have put them in my ground venison burger's. I am a big chili head.  

LOL


----------



## oakvillebob (Mar 14, 2010)

I got some birdseye pepper seeds from 'Plant Universe' on ebay; he also threw in a packet of jalapeno seeds. I just looked and he has bhut jolokia seeds for sale...they seem a little steep at $7 for 25+ seeds but then again maybe it's not.


----------



## chefrob (Mar 14, 2010)

don't get me wrong, i like hot food too but at some point i like to taste my food!
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	









:icon_mrgree  n:


----------



## hogfan40 (Apr 5, 2010)

Got my seeds and a sample Ghost chili from a SMF member today. He even sent me a dried Ghost pod also, and WOW!  HOT, VERY HOT. Thanks again.

Does anyone have a good plan to get these bad boys from the seed to a mature plant in the ground?

Any help would be great.


----------



## dyce51 (Apr 6, 2010)

I still have about 5 pounds of the Ghost Peppers in the freezer and about 1.5 - 2 pounds dried...  I make hot sauce, salsa useing them as well as Competition Winning Chili with them...all sorts of uses!!!!


----------



## cppbrian (May 3, 2010)

I finally got a seed to germinate. My brother got me 10 seeds for Christmas (big spender). I put 6 in the peat pots and nothing happened after 2 months. So I put the other 4 in a plastic bag on a damp paper towel sitting on the warm computer. the mold got 2 of them, one germinated, and the other hasn't done anything.  The germinated one I carefully cut the paper towel with the roots on it, and planted in a peat pot.  I now have it in a glass jar that I take outside during the day, and pull inside at night when it gets cold.
I am hoping that it wont die as I try to harden it up to the outside climate.

I like things hot, but the one time I ate a whole habenero, I got blisters in my mouth. So if I do get mature fruits, I don't know what I'll do. Most I'll probably dry and use for seasoning, but I think I might try one just to see. I don't know, still afraid of it.


----------



## beerbelly (May 3, 2010)

I saw some just today at Wal Mart.  You may try your local store--


----------



## fire it up (May 3, 2010)

What State are you in where Walmart carries live bhut plants?


----------



## beerbelly (May 4, 2010)

New Mexico, in the garden center.  Just saw them today while I was getting some tomato plants.  They even had a hand written sign saying that they were the worlds hottest pepper.  I was going to get one then changed my mind, because I could not think of any reason  to have such a deadly pepper within reach of my grandkids.


----------



## hogfan40 (May 4, 2010)

Well after my seeds from dyce have been sitting in the seed starter dirt, i checked today and HELLO!!! i have 2 out of the 12 pots coming up.. It has taken them almost 3 weeks to sprout, even had them on a heating pad. Looks like i'll the ghost's this year, cant wait.


----------



## mco (May 4, 2010)

Some peppers really germinate slow, my peter peppers take 21 days, Ive got about 6 of them just waiting for a little warmer weather to transplant them outside


----------



## harleyguy (May 4, 2010)

I bought a plant for the very same reason...lol. I sure don't have the gonads to eat one!! I like hot peppers, but this is way too hot for me. I'm sure that by late summer I will come across some one that will try to eat one. The video will be posted.


----------



## dyce51 (May 11, 2010)

For anyone wondering what eating a Bhut Jolokia is like......You take the first bite and you get a great blast of citrusy pepper flavor. But within seconds the heat begins to build, and build and build. After anywhere from 15 - 30 minutes into it the heat build to the point of pain and drooling. The intense heat levels off and just just bakes ya!  Your lips turn bright red and slightly swell, your eyes water, your nose runs, sweat beads roll down your forehead,  every breath you take hurts, you stomach starts to almost ball up, You try to drink a beer, and that makes it worse, so you try milk and you get a second or 2 of relief only to have the burn slap ya in the mouth again, you try eating ice cream and NOTHING helps. It's a heat wave you just have to ride out!!!!  The burn stays with you for for a good while.  After the burn begins to diminish, you begin getting a little fuzzy  feeling, a little relaxed feeling (meantime the burn is more of a sting  now) and a little light headed. The fuzzy feeling covers you from head to toe....and now you go for the real ride...The Endorphin Rush!!!!!  When you get a "true" endorphin rush then you will understand why we eat things this FREAKIN HOT!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

Not too mention its fun to dare an unsuspecting victim to eat one!!!!!  lol


----------



## kosmo (May 31, 2010)

I have some in pots and wanting to get them in the ground soon...got'em from a friend in ss. I'll keep you guys posted.


----------



## shellbellc (Jun 16, 2010)

We get ours from chileplants.com.  We order plenty of other plants from there so throwing in a couple of bhuts is no biggie.  As far as eating them, I second what dyce51 says.  These things are HOT!  I don't mean breathe in a little fast through your teeth to cool things down hot, I mean Hell fire hot.  The first year we grew them I was giving people a TINY sliver to taste and it would blow them away!  And I'm talking about chile heads!  The pepper has wonderful flavor for the first two seconds and then BLAM! Life as you knew it is completely changed for the next half hour.   This year we're going to work on a wing sauce with ours!!


----------



## ak1 (Jun 16, 2010)

dyce51 said:


> For anyone wondering what eating a Bhut Jolokia is like......You take the first bite and you get a great blast of citrusy pepper flavor. But within seconds the heat begins to build, and build and build. After anywhere from 15 - 30 minutes into it the heat build to the point of pain and drooling. The intense heat levels off and just just bakes ya! Your lips turn bright red and slightly swell, your eyes water, your nose runs, sweat beads roll down your forehead, every breath you take hurts, you stomach starts to almost ball up, You try to drink a beer, and that makes it worse, so you try milk and you get a second or 2 of relief only to have the burn slap ya in the mouth again, you try eating ice cream and NOTHING helps. It's a heat wave you just have to ride out!!!! The burn stays with you for for a good while. After the burn begins to diminish, you begin getting a little fuzzy feeling, a little relaxed feeling (meantime the burn is more of a sting now) and a little light headed. The fuzzy feeling covers you from head to toe....and now you go for the real ride...The Endorphin Rush!!!!! When you get a "true" endorphin rush then you will understand why we eat things this FREAKIN HOT!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> Not too mention its fun to dare an unsuspecting victim to eat one!!!!! lol


Now I want some!!!


----------



## littlt (Jun 16, 2010)

dyce51 I am laughin out loud in my cube...folks prolly wonderin wutz so funny!  That is a very vivid image.  I can almost see and feel how it would be!  I've eaten a habenero and that lit me up pretty good so I'm just floored thinkin bout how hot that dang thang must be!


----------



## chefrc (Jul 29, 2010)

Got six plants growing in the garden. But I havent seen a flower yet. I am hoping. Getting tired of the ghost pepper sauce. I mean it's ok but we like fresh peppers. Oh and a Red Savina Habanaro is 875,000 Scoville Units. A Bhut Jolokia is 1,300,000 Scoville Units. A Jalapeno is 5,000 to 8,000 Scoville Units. If you don't know what the Scoville Scale is, You should probably stick to Bell Peppers.


----------



## samaridad (Jul 3, 2011)

I have six plants growing in planters right now. I bring them in for the winter and put them in my grow room (with my other plants) They just keep growing and putting out peppers. I do change the lights to 18 hours when they slow down. Then after a month down to 12 to trick them into more fruit


----------



## billyj571 (Oct 3, 2011)

I had the same problem never grew .


----------

